# Whale Shark Monday



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out with Redfish and his Stepdad today to try and round up some snappers and a few kings..

Tryed like crazy to find the kings with no sucsess but we had our 3 man limit of snapper by 9:30, We got broke off a few times by something with a little more size to it then what we brought up but were not able to see what it was.. (bit clean through 150lb power pro leader)

However the highlight of the morning was running up on about a 20' whale Shark and we were about 8' away from him!





































Great Trip Dwayne and it was nice to meet Pat Thanks for inviting me

Mike


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics and awesome video!! Glad you all had a great time

Kim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post and pictures. I could see them for a hundred times and still be in awe of their size and beauty. A gentle giant of the sea. Gene


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Cobia magnet! Cool pics!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Another fine mess of fish! Friends meeting friends and fishing, can't get better than that! Snapper for dinner! A+A+A+A+A+A+A+

:clap:takephoto:clap:takephoto


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Dwayne what # line would you need for the whale shark ?????????? The way you bring in Hammer heads and Bull Reds I would think you could boat him with 8# test and a Zebco !!!!!! Nice picts guys !


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome pics, look like some fine eating snaps.:hungry


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Very cool..


----------



## lunati397 (Jul 20, 2009)

how far out are all you guys seeing these whale sharks im going out sunday and would love to see one in person


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice pictures! We ran across a Whale Shark Friday afternoon about 3 miles out from the Pensacola Beach Pier. Caught 2 Cobia off him, nothing big about 30lb each. He came up to the boat and pushed us, my son patted him on the head. Got it all on video,whenI get a copyI'm gonna try and put it no line. We estimated him to be over 30 feet lone with a head about 8 feet wide.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know where you were at but we saw him and there must have been 50 cobia all around him. We hooked two of them (too small) before they got out of there. I have never seen that many cobia at one time. It was amazing.


----------



## jennifershark (Sep 4, 2008)

The University of Southern Mississippi Gulf Coast Research Laboratory, currently working on a project that involves using whale shark sightings data in the northern Gulf of Mexico to further understand these animals in the region.

In the event of a sighting please go online to www.usm.edu/gcrl/whaleshark and complete the survey. Your participation is vital!

Thank you!


----------

